# Ampli 350W +/-70V funcionara?



## grandecristian (Oct 3, 2007)

Eso, me gustaria saber si funcionara el amplificador publicado en esta pagina:
http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_100618/article.html
Se ven los componentes y aparece el pcb, se alimenta con fuente partida de 70V dc y entrega 350W sobre 8 ohms, quisiera saber si alguien lo ha armado pa que cuente como le fue, estoy bastante interesado en armarlo, pero me gustaria saber su opinion primero. 
Salu2


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 3, 2007)

Sobre 8 ohms no llega a los 350W porque no le alcanza la fuente. Debe ser sobre 4 ohms.


----------



## Dano (Oct 3, 2007)

Ni más palabras =>  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about12778.html

Saludos


----------



## grandecristian (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry, no lo habia visto (y eso que busque harto)
nunca mas.


----------



## PAULINO_CRISCOL2 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hola si funciona y de maravilla yo lo hice lo unico es que se calienta algo cuando la impedancia se baja a 4 homios  pero un cimple ventilador de pc soluciono el problema en verdad me gusto el amplificador y aprovecho para agradeserle a zeuspower  que fue quien lo publico 

recomendado""


----------



## crazysound (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola Paulino, te anduvo de una? Renegaste con algo? Qué tr usaste en la salida? Gracias...


----------

